# how much exercise is needed for poodles/schnauzers?



## davecu4 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello all, 

Based on the responses I received for my earlier post, I am now deciding between a poodle and a schnauzer for my family's first dog. Looking into both miniature and standard ones.

I'd like to know the exercise requirement of these two breeds. How much exercise is enough for these dogs? I can spend 30-45 mins during the weekdays and longer than that during the weekend. My wife and kids will have some play time during the day as well. Will this be enough for standard poodle/schnauzer? Or this is not enough and I should go for miniature ones instead?

Thanks!


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

I can't speak for Schnauzers, but Poodles need their brains challenged big way. Mental exercise, problem solving, learning new tricks and food puzzles etc really are necessary for their mental sanity. If your wife and kids can provide that and you do some age adequate walking with it, you should be good for one!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

both standard poodles and schnauzers are working breeds. I doubt a 30mins walk once a day will make a chihuahua happy, let alone a ST S or P


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think it might be alright if you gave either dog 45 min of strenuous exercise like running off leash pretty fast or biking with the dog. I would highly recommend more exercise on the weekends like 2 or 3 45 min sessions a day.

I recommend an adult dog though because puppies are much more hyper and demand a lot more attention and exercise. It also depends on the dog and the lines. Some poodles I meet are relatively calm while others are always tense and pace around. If you're going with a breeder, then tell them you want a mellowed dog and with a rescue the shelter or foster home should be able to tell you the dog's energy level.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I own a 2yo standard schnauzer. My grandmother, 2 aunts, step sister and the next door neighboor have standard poodles. So I've known 12 standard poodles over the years... but never lived with them 24/7. I would say that the standard poodles that I have known need far more exercise than my SS. And some of the SP I know don't GET as much exerise as my SS but they sure do need it. lol. Both are great dogs. The poodles love to run and the schnauzer wants to wrestle... so they don't play together well. lol. 

I walk 1 hr in the am (3 miles) and 20 min in the pm (1 mile) or the dog goes to day care 8am to 5:30 pm. We do agility class 1x a week. But I could walk ALL DAY long and never tire this dog out. Today she did daycare from 8:30 to 4pm and she still jumped all over the vet at our 5pm apt (she's an over excited greeter... loves people and goes bat s&*T crazy when she sees them) as if she'd been stuck inside for weeks. So unless it's 95 degrees out and humid this dog has energy to spare. YET she can chill on the sofa, be stuck inside for days of bad weather and not be destructive or bonkers. However I can play tug with her inside and take some edge off with that and some training work.... 

A poodle can play fetch all day long. They really do need to streatch their legs. Schnauzers don't generally retrieve as well as a poodle so that's not a good game to play when it's raining. The SS is way more terrier like. So think independant, strong willed, prey driven. The poodle is more people oriented. Wicked smart. And court jester like. they can be prey driven as well. but they are really 2 totally different types of dogs. Total. Polar. Opposites. So really consider what you want in a family dog before you choose. DOn't choose based on energy requirements. Both and MANY dogs need a lot of time from thier owners.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I just read your previous thread and see that you are sort of a first time dog owner... and that you had dogs as a kid 30 years ago. 30 years ago just about everyone was using force based corrections to train a dog. So I can not recomend a standard schnauzer. for more than a few resons; I do not feel that you can use anything but positive training methods for this type of dog... A newbie using harsh corections might get bit. This is a working dog and a terrier to boot. They do not accept unfair corections and they are extremely smart. I would consider them to have a bit of a harder personality than a standard poodle. They are not at all an easy dog to start off. I am GLAD that I didn't. lol. but I've certinally learned alot since I got her. They are like a cross between an Aussie (smart and sensitive) with a Jack Russel Terrier (driven, focused and high pain threashold... what most folks call stubborn)


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Schnauzers are working dogs, energetic and quite the terrier-- my giant schnauzer gets an hour and a half romp on the dunes 4 times a week (she could go all day -- and does when we go Wilderness camping, carrying a backpack!) with a tamer 45- 1hour walk with "dad" (my husband) on the other days. Unlike the post re: the standard schnauzer, my Giant does not settle that well inside-- she circles the house, hunts the cat, etc until she gets her walk then she can settle... WHen I got her, the breeder stated the Giants are not as active as the Standard -- so I can only imagine...


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Candyydb my breeder told me that the standard can go all day, but will settle in the house. They are not couch potatos, but they do settle. When my girl was younger and would pace in the house I'd leash her and teach her to settle. no issues since. I know a woman who'd had GS all her life and as an older adult had only rescue giants. She said many first time GS owners do not realize how much exercise the breed needs and typically end up giving up the dog. So I always felt that the giants were way more dog than I could handle, and thus way more dog than the standard.

Back to the OP I should appologise for my previous post. I really was too cranky. Seriously, figure out which attributes you prefer (retrieving vs. independance, etc) and got from there. Talk to alot of breeders and find someone who resonates with you. Go from there. You can find good dogs in every breed... You can find bad dogs in every breed... I know standard poodles who are known biters and cat chasers although that is NOT the norm for the breed at all. Most of them are total sweetie pies. The one thing about standard schnauzers that I wished I had listened to more was They really are a barky breed. I'm sure that there are individuals who don't do the demand barking but that isn't the case in my situation...

I think that I typically see a train wreck a coming when people pick a dog because it's a low shedder and for NO Other Reason. Really do look at what the dog was bred to do, talk to people who own the dogs, talk to the breeders and figure it out from there. really the exercise requirements for both breeds can be the same, or it can differ per individual...


----------



## doghelp (Oct 24, 2011)

I have 10yr old standard schnauzer and he still sprints every time we go out. On the other hand, I also have a 9yr old mini schnauzer (female) who is not nearly as energetic. 

I think with a standard schnauzer, you can expect at least 30minutes of hard exercise everyday. With the mini, 30 min moderate exercise should be enough.


----------



## Fritz_Doll (Oct 17, 2011)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I think it might be alright if you gave either dog 45 min of strenuous exercise like running off leash pretty fast or biking with the dog. I would highly recommend more exercise on the weekends like 2 or 3 45 min sessions a day.
> 
> I recommend an adult dog though because puppies are much more hyper and demand a lot more attention and exercise. It also depends on the dog and the lines. Some poodles I meet are relatively calm while others are always tense and pace around. If you're going with a breeder, then tell them you want a mellowed dog and with a rescue the shelter or foster home should be able to tell you the dog's energy level.


Very good point! I had 2 miniature schnauzers. They were full brothers from separate litters, Shatzi and Fritz. The older one, Shatzi, always wanted to play, go outside, chase toys, etc. He was a real ball of energy. Though he also enjoyed relaxing, encouraging belly rubs, and curling up on the heat vents in the winter. (The loveable little hedonist! ) The younger one, Fritz, enjoyed playing with his big brother, usually by way of stealing the ball or toy once Shatzi was close enough, going on walks, and sneaking out of the fenced yard (it was a relief when he was older and too big to fit). Despite these play sessions, he clearly preferred to lie under the bed or futon. Don't get me wrong, both dogs loved walks, playing fetch, and running around outside, but to different extents. I think it's just the different personalities...

Though Fritz is older now, he still gets excited about walks. He has a heart murmur, so we keep the walks shorter, about 20-30 minutes, with much stopping to sniff the vegetation. Every so often he gets silly (still acts like a puppy, though he's 9) and plays with his "babies". I love to challenge him mentally, too. I love playing hide & seek and asking him questions about where this or that is. (I swear he understands most of what I say). 

Schnauzers are a very smart breed (I understand poodles are, too). In fact, if I remember correctly, the poodle is somewhere in the schnauzer's breed history.

I've never had a poodle, but I love my mini schnauzer to pieces.


----------

